# Como programar en labview



## damakar (Jun 10, 2010)

Señores, respetado saludo.

Estoy trabajando en mi proyecto de final de carrera, en el diseño de la utomatización del control climático en invernaderos. quisiera que me ayuden con sugerencias como puedo simular el diseño en labview. Además, que tipo de control aplicar para realizar el diseño, si Scada, control difuso, cómo lo puedo hacer, cuál es la mejor opción para obtener un diseño de control climático avanzado.

Me gustaria concoer proveedores de equipos y materiales para la contrucción de invernaderos autoamtizados.

gracias por su amable colaboración.


----------

